# TFO Mangrove 10 wt



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Howdy, tell me about your Mangrove 10 wt if you have one, please. Three months ago was out with a buddy that I respect and was using my Mangrove 8 wt. He is very opinionated and really put my stick down. Well, that kinda burned me and I got out my Helios and started using them. I try to practice my casting daily and was headed to the Salt water pool on the Rockport beach and thought I would just take my Mangrove for grins. Using an 8 wt RIO WFF line in Redfish taper; I was amazed at how much I like this rod. The feel, the distance, just the ease of casting. Thinking about a 10 wt if I can get some good feedback. THANKS!


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

I got the Mangrove 10 wt and put a SA line that has some texture but not sharkskin. Andy Packmore recommended the line. I have practiced with it and really like it. I got it to fish winter redfish in Louisania marshes.

I tried out the 8wt Mangrove at TFF Mini Expo this Saturday and also liked it. I cast the Axiom and the BVK. 

Joe


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

I love my 10 wt mangrove.
Use what you like... simple as that.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

It's all about what you like. I tried a buddy's Mangrove in 8wt and didn't like it. But I loved the Mangrove in 10wt when I tried it on a trip with Scott Null I went out and bought my own and it's a great rod.


----------

